# per ardua ad solem



## andrewa

Could I have a translation please ? I believe it is a motto for an organization , any idea who it might be ?


----------



## Juri

Arduum is arduous.
Possible translation:Trough difficulties towards the sun.
But it's more common: Per aspera ad astra.(towards the stars)


----------



## loco44

I agree with Juri: through the difficulties you reach the sun (the light, the top, the edge)


----------



## Kevin Beach

Wikipedia confirms my understanding:

*Per ardua **ad astra* ("Through Struggle to the Stars") is the motto of the Royal Air Force and other Commonwealth air forces such as the RAAF, RNZAF, and the former RCAF. It dates from 1912 and was used by the newly-formed Royal Flying Corps.

*Per ardua ad solem* would be the corresponding phrase for the sun, i.e. "Through struggle to the sun".


----------



## loco44

_Ardua_ is plural of _arduum_ = difficulty, hard situation


----------



## Cagey

Here is a discussion of the original of which this seems to be a paraphrase:
A mari usque ad mare, per ardua ad astra​


----------



## Wisterwood

Per Ardua Ad Solem is used in connection with the Monte Carlo Rally originally in the late thirties.
I believe it is or was a "club" for those participants that started the rally from Glasgow or Lands End in the UK.But I am still trying to confirm this.


----------



## carman2011

Hi there - 

Per Ardua Ad Solem is (or was) the motto of the International Rally Drivers Club.  "Through hardship towards the sun" was - I am guessing - symbolic of the departure from various points in Northern Europe each January on the Monte Carlo Rally, ending of course in Monaco where the weather was invariably sunny, even in January.

The emblem for the Club is in a shield form with 4 quarters;  British flag top left, pair of crossed shovels top right, a circular chain bottom left, red and white diamond/harlequin pattern - presumably a flag of some sort?

The shovels would be emblems of digging cars out of the snow, and the chain symbolic of snow chains on tyres.


----------

